# Assisted Hatching - risks?



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I've done quite well for me this cycle (6 eggs and 5 fertilised although 2 are fragmented).

My clinic are aiming to do Laser Assisted Hatching on Monday. Could you tell me if this would affect the embryos please? i.e. is it likely to kill or damage them?

thanks Janie x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Janie,

Obviously I am no expert - but would like to say my last cycle was very similar to yours and I had assisted hatching on all three of the embryo's I had put back. I'm now 35 weeks pregnant. I think there is a very small chance and I mean small, of damage being caused with such a procedure, but done in the correct expert hands, this should be so minimal, but like anything they can't guarantee things.

I would personally do Assisted Hatching again on my next cycle, when I try for a sibling for my little one.

If you want more information on Laser Assisted Hatching, I think my Clinic cover it quite well on their website which is www.repromed.co.uk.

I wish you all the luck in the world.

Sue xx

Now I'll leave it for Peter to give his professional opinion!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JanieL said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I've done quite well for me this cycle (6 eggs and 5 fertilised although 2 are fragmented).
> 
> ...


As long as your clinic is experienced in the technique the risks are minimal.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------

